
Short Film: Find my Phone – tracking down a thief - hanula
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpN9NzO4Mo8
======
saycheese
Video Description:

>> "After my phone got stolen, I quickly realized just how much of my personal
information and data the thief had instantly obtained. So, I let another phone
get stolen. This time my phone was pre-programmed with spyware so I could keep
tabs on the thief in order to get to know him. However, to what extent is it
possible to truly get to know someone by going through the content of their
phone?

In the Netherlands, 300 police reports a week are filed for smartphone-theft.
Besides losing your expensive device, a stranger has access to all of your
photos, videos, e-mails, messages and contacts.

Yet, what kind of person steals a phone? And where do stolen phones eventually
end up?

The short documentary ‘Find My Phone’ follows a stolen phone’s second life by
means of using spyware.

Although you’ll meet the person behind the theft up close and personal, the
question remains: how well can you actually get to know someone when you base
yourself on the information retrieved from their phone?"

------
mdrzn
This is extremely interesting. I hope there will be a follow up soon, unless
they already tore the phone in pieces.

